# Christmas cards in the Southern Hemisphere



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Do they show idyllic winter snow scenes? I would hope not. If you've got any, post some pics of Christmas cards from New Zealand, Australia, or elsewhere down under, which show what the weather there is actually like at this time of year.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Some of them do show snow scenes, others don't. Others are like the usual things, eg. religious (the Nativity scene), or holly, christmas trees & their decorations, even cupcakes with a star on top, these kinds of things.

Of course we have places where it snows in Australia, not to speak of New Zealand. But that's usually in winter, around July especially.

But yes there are typically Aussie xmas cards, eg. cliche ones are Santa holding a can of beer relaxing at the beach, a Kangaroo or emu doing the same (our national animals, also the koala or echidna, wombat, etc.). So yes, mainly these things involve beer or the beach or native animals, which are our cliche icons around here. Dunno if it's similar over in New Zealand, do they put kiwi birds on their postcards? Maybe mamascarlatti can shed a bit of light on that...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Shut up, Polednice.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Ours are like Sid described but with kiwis on instead of koalas. Beaches feature strongly; also a beautiful tree called a pohutukawa which flowers festive red at this time of year.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ooh pretty! Made me look up more images of pohutukawa.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

(click to enlarge)

A Canadian Christmas card which is more honest than most regarding the Canadian climate.


----------

